
What Bitcoiners Should Know About S.1241 - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/50-shades-of-grey-what-bitcoiners-should-know-about-s-1241-fd6c0d7f296d
======
jokoon
Like i said earlier, it's easy to launder money using Bitcoin, even dirty
cash. I'm sure one could just sell dirty dollar bills at at a discount btc
price.

I mean where else could this btc price bubble world come from?

Of course it's being used for money laundering, and at large scales, you live
in a dream if you refuse to see it. I really doubt that legit investors are
buying btc... Or else it is a lot of small buyers joining the bubble train,
which is equally worse.

~~~
curyous
I don't see any evidence that Bitcoin's being used for money laundering at any
decent scale. Bitcoin's not anonymous and it's far easier to launder money
using USD.

Bitcoin can't be used for money laundering at large scales compared to USD
because it's just not that big.

There are many valid uses for which Bitcoin is better than dollars.
Cryptocurrencies are the future for common people because is it better in so
many ways. It is money for the internet.

~~~
jokoon
Bitcoin not being anonymous doesn't mean you can't anonymize your
transactions.

------
sschueller
So do I understand this correctly. It will be illegal to hold your private
key?

Why don't they just make it illegal for you to have any cash stored at home
also?

~~~
Shoothe
Surely they'll join the ranks of other illegal numbers:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_number](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_number)

